# Hi Guys!



## cruzn57

Just a note to say Hi.
been under the weather lately, so haven't posted much,
heres a cute story.............

 A US Navy cruiser had just anchored in Mississippi for routine maintenance and a week's shore leave for the sailors.

On the first evening, the ship's Captain received the following note from the wife of a well known, wealthy, and influential tobacco plantation owner:

"Dear Captain, Your ship docked just in time. Thursday will be my daughter'sDebutante Ball and

I would be most pleased if you would send four of your best, handsome, unmarried officers in their formal dress uniforms to attend the dance and festivities."

"They should arrive promptly at 8:00 PM prepared for an evening of polite Southern conversation. They should be excellent dancers, as they will escort my daughter and three other lovely refined young ladies. One last point: "No Jews Please."

Sending a written message by his own yeoman, the captain replied:

"Madam, thank you for your kind invitation. In order to present the widest possible knowledge base for polite conversation, I am sending four of my best and most prized officers."

"The first is a lieutenant commander, and a graduate of Annapolis with an additional Masters degree from MIT in fluid technologies and ship design."

"The second is a Lieutenant, one of our helicopter pilots, and a graduate of Northwestern University in Chicago, with a BS in Aeronautical Engineering. His Masters Degree and PhD. In Aeronautical and Mechanical Engineering are from Texas Tech University and he is also an astronaut candidate."

"The third officer is also a lieutenant, with degrees in both computer systems and information technology from SMU and he is awaiting notification on his Doctoral Dissertation from Cal Tech."

"Finally, the fourth officer, also a lieutenant commander, is our ship's doctor, with an undergraduate degree from the University of Georgia and his medical degree is from the University of North Carolina . We are very proud of him, as he is also a senior fellow in Trauma Surgery at Bethesda Medical Center." And all of them, I can attest, are excellent dancers.

Upon receiving this letter, Melinda's mother was quite excited and looked forward to Thursday with pleasure. Her daughter would be escorted by four handsome naval officers without peer (and the women in her social circle would be insanely jealous).

At precisely 8:00 PM on Thursday, Melinda's mother heard a polite rap at the door which she opened to find, in full dress uniform, four very handsome, smiling Black gentleman officers.

Her mouth fell open, but pulling herself together, she stammered, "There must be some mistake."

"No, Madam," said the first officer.

"Captain Goldberg makes no mistakes."


----------



## oldognewtrick

That was a good one cruzn.


----------



## Chris

Thats great!


----------



## cruzn57

been a hell of a week,
went in for treatment monday, ( mayo clinic,PHX)
was there all week!,  got home fri eve about 10pm,
wife drove this time as dr said I'd be tired,
I cannot remember anytime I have been so sore and exhausted.
don't care to go into detail, but I can say  this chit  sucks! 
I am so tired, and  feel beat  up.

just wanted to say Hi.

take care all! 

Lee


----------



## havasu

Good to hear from you Lee. Please post when you are up to it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good to see ya checkin in on us Lee. Hope you're making progress.

But the big question is...are there any hot nurses taking care of ya...?


----------



## Deckape

Lee, I don't know you, but I've seen you on here for as long as I've been a member. 
Please take my best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery. 
If, as ODNT says above, you have any hot nurses attending to your care, send pictures!! :rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, what DA said...almost makes me want to get sick...no wait, I already am... 

View attachment Nurse.jpg


----------



## cruzn57

no, no hot nurses just my plump old wife, 
and yes she saw me write that,

I sleep a lot,  and have no energy to do anything with a "hot nurse"

I do feel better,  still sore, and in pain, taking drugs! 
actually went to Henderson NV , sunday, to a car show,  I didn't walk far, 
but did see  some nice rides, and some nice  other things.

I'll post up again, but  I'm not  on line to much.

thanks Gang.
I really do appreciate it!


----------



## havasu

cruzn57 said:


> ....just my plump old wife,
> and yes she saw me write that....



Someone's gunna kick your ***!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lee, glad you made it out to the car show. I'm sure it was a pleasant diversion to everything else that's been going on. Keep us updated on how your doing. 

Tom


----------



## cruzn57

actually had dirty thoughts when wife got out of the shower, LOL
sitting here thinking about watering some plants, and maybe  looking in the garage.
not as sore as I was, but still not great, takes time, I guess.


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll, sounds like things are on the mend. Having a few dirty thoughts probably helps, I'm sure. Think more dirty thoughts.


----------



## cruzn57

nice weather, and  little wind,  coffee and.... what no breakfast?
told the wife .  fix me sum breakfast women! 
the reply is not printable. 
feel pretty good,  got a hacking cough, 
had a immoral thought, but no one to ...........well, you get  what I mean.

I may try some tractor work today,  riding around  on the tractor should be fun, right?  just drag the gannon  around to level and get rid of weeds.
Dr said don't over do it,   so whats your interpretation of "over do it"?

feels good to  post on here, 
take care my friends,  and enjoy EVERYDAY.


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> Dr said don't over do it,   *so whats your interpretation of "over do it*"?
> 
> feels good to  post on here,
> take care my friends,  and enjoy EVERYDAY.



Twin, Blond, Hooter girls, a bottle of tequila, a midget, a kiddie pool, Crisco and a Mariachi band..._well_, everyone has their own definition of overdoing...

Seriously Lee, great to see you feeling better, enjoy each day like it's your last cause there are NO guarantees in life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, how'd the tractor ride go?


----------



## cruzn57

last SAT, 
did some tractor grading, then came in showered,  felt a tickle in my throat,
(get your minds out of the gutter!)  and wouldn't you know it , I have the flu,
dr says I have to check in with him daily, and gave me a prescription. 
feel like crap, sore , hot then cold,  
Dr wanted me back at the hosp, I told I felt alot better, (fibbing)
can't seem to shake it,  I guess if I'm not better by fri, I'll head back in .

I did stir up some dirt,  and didn't accomplish much,  so still need to grade some more,
today:
on a good note, i found out my VA health benefits qualify me for NOT having to sign up for obummer care,  
thanks for the concern,
I have my doubts , somedays.


----------



## cruzn57

finally got rid of the flu, 14 days!!!!!!!
had more dr appt's,  changed meds, 
feel better,  but weak,  and losing weight!  
so one of the hot rods,  and  have some plans for the others,
Dr says if not under control, soon,  surgery time, 
so i continue to read here, and  relax,.
take care gang


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 weeks is a long time time hang out with the flu, glad you got past that. Hope you're feeling better and good to see ya check in.


----------



## Trophyman

Good to hear ur up and about Lee. Take good care of ur self.

Pat


----------



## oldognewtrick

Time for you to check in Lee, how you been?


----------



## cruzn57

but considering where I started from,  well, thats optimistic, LOL 
I feel ok, was at the Dr tues, and will be again next tues.
loosing weight, which is ok, I think,
still tired,  
I stop by often, but don't post, just read, 

Thanks for thinking of me,  I DO appreciate it!

time for bed, 
again thanks!!!!!!!!!!
Lee


----------



## havasu

Hi Lee :waving:


----------



## Deckape

Hey Lee;
At least it seems like you're improving!! Once a week is better than daily trips to the Sawbones. Didn't anyone ever tell you that Doctors offices and Hospitals are the best places to get sick? If'n you'da stayed home you'd still be healthy,, Ya think??
D/A said it.


----------



## cruzn57

actually feel better today,
 cold and rainy here,  but thats ok, as the coffee pots is working over time!
 and wife made some sausage -potato  soup. hmmm good! 

this storm is headed east, and has alot of moisture in it,  so hoping you guys east of here  make out ok, ( dawned on me, most everyone  is east of me, DUH)
hope all have a  great turkey day, and enjoy the families! 
be safe!
Lee


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad to hear your doing better. I was sitting in a deer stand this morning thinking you haven't checked in for a while. Just fixin to bump this.

Now, the sausage-potato soup sounds interesting...


----------



## havasu

Hay Lee, I'm at Lake Havasu right now, so you are about 60 miles East of me. Yep, it rained all last night.


----------



## cruzn57

but after couple of "uncola's"  who cares!
yea we had some rain,  not much, like .50 in.
been cool here, in mid 30's  at night.
I feel pretty good,  and don't go back until january,

had steak for turkey day,  and home made mac & cheese.
so must be better, LOL

hope all of you had great  thanksgiving and enjoyed the family's

take care


----------



## Riff_Raff

cruzn57 said:


> actually feel better today,
> cold and rainy here,  but thats ok, as the coffee pots is working over time!
> and wife made some sausage -potato  soup. hmmm good!
> 
> this storm is headed east, and has alot of moisture in it,  so hoping you guys east of here  make out ok, ( dawned on me, most everyone  is east of me, DUH)
> hope all have a  great turkey day, and enjoy the families!
> be safe!
> Lee



I'm probably not east of you, but I'm happy your feeling better.

I liked the joke about the sailors. reminds me of a joke about Fred Flintstone and Barney Rubble.

Remember, most Canadians live south of Seattle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, what you been up to Lee?


----------



## havasu

Yep, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## cruzn57

was 13 here this am,  you remember I live in AZ?????
so cold the electricity froze!   

not doing much,  to cold,   but  am loosing some weight, 
dr said thats ok, & ok by me,
was thinking of you guys, and wondered how some of  you cope with the extreme cold weather?

hope everyone is ok, and  getting ready for christmas, 
(I refuse to call it happy holidays, IT'S MERRY CHRISTMAS!)

TAKE CARE ALL
 and thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's 33*, rainy here and I would rather have the 13* to be honest. Wet and damp are hard on the oldog.


----------



## Chris

It's 48 and cloudy here in sunny California.


----------



## mustanggarage

it was -1 here this morning.  now up to a balmy 12 and I am doing like you staying inside where its warm.  fortunately the shop is heated so I still hang out out here most of the time.


----------



## cruzn57

I thought that was not allowed here! 

to be a toasty 19 tonight,  25 now (at 9:30)
I promise I will never, never complain about the hot weather again!

went to Las vegas today shopping, ( its only 1 hr away)
pretty tired  from walking so much.
but...........
I have all week to recuperate, LOL

watched the weather earlier, some of you are getting hammered! 
hope all of you are ok, 

all the trouble in the world, makes you glad for just the small amount 
that we actually have!   
take care all.


----------



## havasu

Sorry buddy, a spammer slipped through the cracks, but just for a bit!


----------



## cruzn57

havasu said:


> Sorry buddy, a spammer slipped through the cracks, but just for a bit!




I've been trying to "slip between the cracks" for some time now!!!!!!


----------



## mustanggarage

havasu said:


> Sorry buddy, a spammer slipped through the cracks, but just for a bit!




I hope you are not talking about me I did not mean to spam.


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> I've been trying to "slip between the cracks" for some time now!!!!!!



Isn't it funny, we spend 9 months of our lives fighting to get out and the rest of our lives trying to get back in...


----------



## havasu

mustanggarage said:


> I hope you are not talking about me I did not mean to spam.



Not you buddy. I was referring to the spammer who threw his gibberish into our thread, a few posts above. I banned him and deleted his crap.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Isn't it funny, we spend 9 months of our lives fighting to get out and the rest of our lives trying to get back in...



To hopefully a different crack.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ah, that would be a definate yes.


----------



## Chris

I was worried for a split second.


----------



## cruzn57

told the wife I'd like to schedule a romantic interlude,
she said fine, Feb 29th , be on time!
so my question is.
does this allow me  free reign to seek others  for fun and games?
 or am I looking at a quick trip to the morgue?
already been pretty close, and won that battle ( so far)
so the fear factor isn't as great as it was.

your sincere opinions are valued,


----------



## havasu

Since the next Feb. 29th is 2016, ya better stock up on a few blow up dolls to maintain your memory.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Don't tell him that, he'll just put M-80's in Barbies, uh, you know what...


----------



## cruzn57

a Very Merry Christmas
and Happy new Year! 

I'm not a bible thumper,  or jesus freak, ( ok if any of you are)
 but this happy holiday crap  to be politically correct, can kiss my a$$

more of the muslim influence?

as far as I'm concerned, if you want it to be like it was in your country back home............ get your butt back home and stop trying to screw up the USA!

were doing a good job on messing it up with out your help.

anyhow,
please continue to enjoy the Christmas Season.


----------



## havasu

Well said Lee. I would also like to wish you a Merry Christmas, and hope next year brings you health and happiness.


----------



## cruzn57

visit  a swingers party!!!!

and............

without getting into the fray!

what ever duck dude says, is his opinion, and last I checked, we are still allowed to voice our opinion.
but  it seems some people ( one in particular, that lives  on Pennsylvania av)
 would like to change that!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've never watched more than 10 minutes of Duck Dynasty. From what I hear a lot of folks love the show. From what I have heard, he never discriminated, bashed, threatened or caused harm to people of alternative lifestyles. When has it become unacceptable to have and express an opinion? Political correctness, absolutely frosts my you know what!

From what I understand, the duck guy told it like it was. From what I understand A&E, knew exactly what their values were before the show even first aired. They made a fortune off their duck call business and I can only hope the rest of the family tells A&E to stick their time slot up their Nielson rating.  :rockin:

Oh yes, one more thing MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Admin

This is a ruse. There is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Rusty

Austin said:


> This is a ruse. There is no such thing as bad publicity.



 I agree. Besides the standard contract prohibits them from saying anything on another show that would cause problems for A&E. They can be fired or suspended for violating the contract. Also, the whole show is fake. It's scripted. One of their neighbors did an interview where he said that most of it was made up. They don't own that vineyard. The limousine is a prop rented by the producer.


----------



## Chris

Rusty said:


> I agree. Besides the standard contract prohibits them from saying anything on another show that would cause problems for A&E. They can be fired or suspended for violating the contract. Also, the whole show is fake. It's scripted. One of their neighbors did an interview where he said that most of it was made up. They don't own that vineyard. The limousine is a prop rented by the producer.



Just like any other show out there. It would get boring real quick following anyones real life. I am surprised they even do the show, if I were rich from my real business the last thing I would want to do is go on TV and let the world watch me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

TV shows are just a rebirth of the World Wrestling Federation with a slightly modified script. I don't like hunting and car shows much anymore cause they have evolved into 30 minute commercials.


----------



## Chris

Gotta keep up with the Jones's. god forbid you use that five year old bow.


----------



## Deckape

Off the running subject, but Merry Christmas to all! I've been MIA from here due to a Surgery in mid November to repair an Abdominal Aortic Aneurism. Then on Dec 3, I took a fall while extending the height of one of my shop door from 12' to 14' to accommodate our new (to us) camper. Result of the fall? Oh just a broken Left hip, 2 ribs, and 12 stitches to my right pinkie from trying to slow my decent using the door track (not a recommended method). 
*MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY 'GARAGE' BUDDIES! *​


----------



## havasu

Merry Christmas to you as well Deckape! I hope you are now on the mend!


----------



## cruzn57

hope your getting better deckape! 
we went to Laughlin for dinner last night,
Harrahs casino,   really enjoyed it! gambled $20, ( big spender) 
came home and asked the wife if the wanted dessert? 
she smiled and said  dream on ! 

so best wishes to all.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deckape said:


> Off the running subject, but Merry Christmas to all! I've been MIA from here due to a Surgery in mid November to repair an Abdominal Aortic Aneurism. Then on Dec 3, I took a fall while extending the height of one of my shop door from 12' to 14' to accommodate our new (to us) camper. Result of the fall? Oh just a broken Left hip, 2 ribs, and 12 stitches to my right pinkie from trying to slow my decent using the door track (not a recommended method).
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY 'GARAGE' BUDDIES! *​



Dang man, hope all is well!


----------



## cruzn57

Socially Unacceptable Humor

I was in bed with a blind girl last night and she said that I had the biggest penis she had ever laid her hands on.  I said "You're pulling my leg."

I saw a poor old lady fall over today on the ice!!  At least I presume she was poor - she only had $1.20 in her purse.

My girlfriend thinks that I'm a stalker.  Well, she's not exactly my girlfriend yet.

Went for my routine checkup today and everything seemed to be going fine until he stuck his index finger up my butt!  Do you think I should change dentists?

A wife says to her husband you're always pushing me around and talking behind my back.  He says what do you expect?  You're in a wheel chair.

I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get reincarnated but must come back as a different creature.  She said she would like to come back as a cow.  I said, "You're obviously not listening".

The wife has been missing a week now.  Police said to prepare for the worst.  So, I have been to the thrift shop to get all of her clothes back.

At the Senior Citizens Center they had a contest the other day.  I lost by one point: The question was: Where do women mostly have curly hair?  Apparently the correct answer was Africa!!!

One of the other questions that I missed was to name one thing commonly found in cells.  It appears that "Mexicans" is not the correct answer either.

A new Muslim clothing shop opened in our shopping center, but I've been banned from it after asking to look at some of the latest bomber-jackets.

You can say lots of bad things about pedophiles but at least they drive slowly past schools.

A buddy of mine just told me he's getting it on with his girlfriend and her twin.  I said "How can you tell them apart?"  He said "Her brother's got a mustache."

Being a modest man, when I checked into my hotel on a recent trip, I said to the lady at the registration desk, "I hope the porn channel in my room is disabled."  To which she replied, "No, it's regular people porn, you sick bastard.

The Red Cross knocked at our door and asked if we could help towards the floods in Pakistan.  I said we would love to, but our garden hose only reaches to the driveway.

 now what'd ya expect from me?  
seeing as santa couldn't find our house.


----------



## oldognewtrick

OK, where ya been hiding at???


----------



## cruzn57

but am headed back to mayo tomorrow, will know more after tomorrow,
not liking this!  did some blood work, and will get results tomorrow,

hope everyone is getting warmed up . 
thanks for the kind thoughts!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hope it's good news Lee and we warmed up to sunny and 50* right now. Just a little contrast from 3* earlier in the week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Lee...where the heck are ya???


----------



## cruzn57

did my dr appt,
not happy with results,
but thats life.

am totally frustrated  with life right now,  seems like if the Gov isn't 
helping them selves to your $$$,  the Dr is trying to get all he can.

will just do what I told , LOL

man that cold weather crap is sure rough on you eastern guys! 
and reports that they are running out of propane!!!!!!!

hope everyone is able to manage ok!

ok, enough for now, 
back soon........


----------



## havasu

Glad to hear from you buddy. Tell them docs to go pound sand.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good to see you checkin in Lee, just don't be a stranger.


----------



## cruzn57

To afford my 'lifestyle' in retirement, I've been forced to seek employment, to help pay the bills! 
In these tight economic times, you can't really be too choosy about a job opportunity. You take what's available, when it's available.
I never saw myself as a sales clerk helping out in women's clothing, but you take what you can get on short notice! Wal-Mart hired me on the spot....a choice of two openings: a Wal-Mart Greeter or an assistant in the Women's Jean Dept.
I just wanted to tell you myself, just in case your wives or girlfriends come to Wal-Mart to try on jeans. 

View attachment jeans_zps1f8e2241.jpg


----------



## havasu

Can I volunteer to do your job for ya Lee?


----------



## cruzn57

but didn't work,
no I don't work at walmart, 
heck I don't even shop there if I can avoid it.

cold here, so you guys back east can expect it (cold)
 in a few days! 
sorry, wouldn't wanna be you!


----------



## cruzn57

ok , that didn't work

try this

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc230/bigdummy71/Funny/jeans_zps1f8e2241.gif


----------



## havasu

Gifs are real hard to post up. 

Here is a cool one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another cool one, if it will load...

and it didn't...oh well


----------



## cruzn57

As a way of protest Justin Bieber scratched "Free JB "on his cell wall

Unfortunately for him his Cellmate was dyslexic


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> As a way of protest Justin Bieber scratched "Free JB "on his cell wall
> 
> Unfortunately for him his Cellmate was dyslexic



I can't think that this was not intentional on his part...


----------



## cruzn57

well your in for a treat.

wife found this, and , uh, well,  she was breathing heavy and......... 

View attachment my weiner 003.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll, you know we don't like show offs round here, don't ya?


----------



## havasu

Wiener alert!


----------



## cruzn57

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E3WBHOeVSSY


----------



## havasu

Mercy! ............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang, I just got that in a email from a friend of mine. hardees has the best commercials...:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey Lee, where are you?


----------



## cruzn57

just been busy,  or lazy.... I get the two confused.
hope all you "back east" guys are ok,  
I know I shouldn't say this, but was mid 80's here yesterday (friday)
NOW I see why all the snowbirds flock here in the winter.
I would too ! 
we shut off the heater, as its 55 at night, and house cools to low 60's over night.
trying to repack the trailer wheel bearings, used to use a "bearing buddy" but all I did was blow out the rear seal. ( too much grease?)
so now I just pack em by hand.
sure am weak from being...........
 A. sick, 
 B. old,  
 C. lazy, 
 D. all the above!
take care everyone, stay safe!


----------



## oldognewtrick

18* this morning and 22* now, I'm over the cold weather. We've missed all the snow, it's the bleeping cold I'm sick of. Suppose to be in the mid 60's this coming week. Looking forward to it...


----------



## Chris

cruzn57 said:


> just been busy,  or lazy.... I get the two confused.
> hope all you "back east" guys are ok,
> I know I shouldn't say this, but was mid 80's here yesterday (friday)
> NOW I see why all the snowbirds flock here in the winter.
> I would too !
> we shut off the heater, as its 55 at night, and house cools to low 60's over night.
> trying to repack the trailer wheel bearings, used to use a "bearing buddy" but all I did was blow out the rear seal. ( too much grease?)
> so now I just pack em by hand.
> sure am weak from being...........
> A. sick,
> B. old,
> C. lazy,
> D. all the above!
> take care everyone, stay safe!




Hi Lee, nice to hear from you.


I was talking to my trailer guy last week about wheel bearings and bearing buddies and he is against them. I guess they do a great job of keeping your outer bearing greased but do little for the inner bearing which is the one with all the weight on it.


----------



## havasu

I've heard the same Chris. I still have 'em on my boats, just in case.


----------



## Chris

I run them on my boat too. Not my car hauler or 5th wheel though.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Alright lee, where ya been cruzin?


----------



## Riff_Raff

My friends boat trailer has caps with filler bolts on the wheels and runs oil to lube the bearings. Looks like a good setup.

Something like this: http://www.liqualube.com/


Another brand here: http://www.pacifictrailers.com/Kodiak-Trailer-Disc-Brake-Oil-Bath-Bearing-Kits/


----------



## cruzn57

thanks for the thoughts.

I've been having some issues lately, 
so am sleeping a bit more than normal.

weather here is ...wait.......... you "back east guys" will hate me me,
 so I'll  not mention the temps here.

I know I'm  not "as good as normal" when naked women don't excite me!
 its like having a machine gun ..........with no ammo.

not that I ever had a machine gun. 

sell a few cars, as  doubt I'll enjoy them like I used to. 
just don't have the energy. or ambition.

sure hope  the temps get better for most of you,  bet your heating costs have all but wiped you out!,  
and I heard  our EPA is trying to ban wood stoves,   whats next  forest fires?
someone needs  to get real,  this is getting out of control.

I'll write more later.
 take care all


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, I guess I'll turn the car around, I was just about to pull into Amarillo on 40 west, heading out to find your nonposting butt! Wonder if I can make it home by dinner time...

Hope things get better for ya Lee!


----------



## havasu

That's ok Lee. Them machine guns are overrated at our age.


----------



## cruzn57

more trips to PHX to the Dr.
and trying to be normal , LOL

Oldog, please stop by to visit, door is always open, (to all of you!)
it is finally getting screen door weather, (so glad)

not doing much,  turn on the computer  every now and again, 
hope you "back east guys" are able to turn OFF the heater!

gonna go in and watch nascar  ,in Fontana today.
 so take care everyone,

I really don't care how bad a driver Danica is, I'd still do her!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> more trips to PHX to the Dr.
> and trying to be normal , LOL
> 
> Oldog, please stop by to visit, door is always open, (to all of you!)
> it is finally getting screen door weather, (so glad)
> 
> not doing much,  turn on the computer  every now and again,
> hope you "back east guys" are able to turn OFF the heater!
> 
> gonna go in and watch nascar  ,in Fontana today.
> so take care everyone,
> 
> *I really don't care how bad a driver Danica is, I'd still do her*!!!!!!!!



Just change your name to Ricky Steinhouse, I heard he had it in for her...

If I ever get out that way I'll be sure to holler. The heaters off and the doors open.


----------



## havasu

That was a great Nascar race today in Fontana. I was almost able to hear the sounds of the cars from my house. I did see quite a few blimps flying to and from the race today.


----------



## cruzn57

bowling alley here?

no one home?

so if I offer free pics of  big tits, will that get  more attention?

how about  gay picks ( of guys????)  NO I don;t have any of those ,nor do I want any of them. but thought I'd stir up  comments  by posting that!

thinking of getting a job,    they are needing a quality control person at 
Bunny rabbit ranch (***** house)  in NV,  I thought I could see if I could 
"tear em up"  but was concerned about  what I'd do for the other 23 hr and 59 min of the day!

ok, back to  doing nuthing!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lee, you need to come around more often and stir the pot up...everybody else is getting lazy, or busy, or distracted, or ???


----------



## havasu

I quit focusing on what was written after Lee talked about them whorehouses.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Shucks you'll be trying to get to the interview before him. And you'll both have to beat me there.


----------



## havasu

Ahh...could you imaging working in a house stuffed full of tig ol' bitties?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Probably get old after a while.


----------



## cruzn57

oldognewtrick said:


> Probably get old after a while.




yes , your right, after about 100 yrs,  maybe! 
the old lady has an abundant set, and I sure as heck am NOT tired of them!


----------



## havasu

cruzn57 said:


> yes , your right, after about 100 yrs,  maybe!
> the old lady has an abundant set, and I sure as heck am NOT tired of them!



Oh yeah? I guess to ask you to prove it would probably get me banned from this site, so I won't.


----------



## cruzn57

you'll see proof. 
white gown,  and nice view!


----------



## Deckape

havasu said:


> Ahh...could you imaging working in a house stuffed full of tig ol' bitties?


I used to work in a topless (titty) bar as their doorman. it took about 3 months to get really tired of looking at them; seeing the same dances every time got boring even faster; 
I got paid $2/hour & my drinks. I figure I made about $30/hour, that was the only good part about it. :rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick

I remember one time when it cost a whole lot more than you made D A.


----------



## cruzn57

same ole sh!t, been visiting  the Dr again,

I really am beginning to wonder about getting old. 
for me, it sucks.

will be back for an extended visit this week, 

my 2 cents.... do everything you ever wanted to do while your young.
as you may not get to do it when your older.

take care everyone!


----------



## havasu

Good words to live by, my friend. I just wish I was reminded sooner in life.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Prayers and good wishes for you Lee.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Where ya at Lee? How's things going for ya?


----------



## cruzn57

well been a heck of a ride lately.
won't  go into  the details, but seem to be able to do something now.
and, if it isn't me,  its always something,
poor dog got bit by a rattler,  touch and  go for a while, but  he seems to 
be getting better. bit him right in the eye, so will probably loose sight in that eye. poor guy,  he is my buddy, and has to be where ever I am, 
while the other dog is content to go sleep , and be left alone.
started replacing all the windows in the house, doing one every day or so, 

I thank all of you for your thoughts and concern.
I do appreciate it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good to hear from you and I'm glad you're getting some things done. Sorry to hear about your dog, I know how easy it is to get attached to them.


----------



## cruzn57

been away for a while, finally got  parole  (?)
ok, finally remembered  where I am loved (?)
ok,   I felt guilty, and figured  owed a visit! 

feeling ok,  have dr visits  about every other week, 
only have 1/2 the windows installed,
dogs doing better, but did loose most of his sight in that eye.
said screw it , only live once, so picked up another Yamaha venture ,Royale.
road it yeaterday for the 1st time, gonna need to  get my balance  working better!!  but sure feels good!!!!!!!!!!
been busy,  beside dr visits, 
been to Escondido,ca for car event,
been to santa fe NM, for  wife to enjoy,( I liked it too)
was in Las Vegas  yesterday.
think I'll just  enjoy being home for a while.

thanks all, for your concern. 

View attachment Yamaha unloaded 010cc.jpg


----------



## havasu

Great looking bike Lee! I like the sheepskin pad for the tush....great for us old guys! Did you see the Loretto Chapel staircase in Sante Fe, NM? What a great build!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bout time. Thought we err going to have to send search and rescue out looking for you. Glad you're out enjoying life buddy.


----------



## Chris

Next time you are 30 minutes from me let me know and I will buy you lunch.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Next time you are 30 minutes from me let me know and I will buy you lunch.



Don't believe him Lee. Hell, I live 25 minutes from him and he hasn't bought me shit!


----------



## Chris

Stop giving me the wrong address!


----------



## havasu

Sorry, but I need to keep one step ahead of the LA County Fugitive Unit. Them guys are ruthless!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Sorry, but I need to keep one step ahead of the LA County Fugitive Unit. Them guys are ruthless!



Well, after 2 knee replacements, them guys must be _really_ slow if you can keep one step ahead... Sorry, couldn't help my self...just the curmudgeon in me coming out.


----------



## havasu

Damn curmudgeons in the world....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hey sleeping beauty...where ya been>


----------



## cruzn57

went to Idaho,    visited some old friends, 
and brought home a new GMC truck, 
wasn't planning to, but  $12,000 off MSRP !!!!!
feeling reasonable, 
here's  a pic.
got  heavy rain here today, 1 in in 3 hrs, no flooding , but southern,Az did some flooding,
thanks  for the reminder! 

View attachment GMC trip 006.jpg


View attachment GMC trip 133.jpg


View attachment GMC trip 127.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice ride, you be cruzin in style now...


----------



## havasu

Damn, nice truck.


----------



## Chris

That's a nice ride.


----------



## glock26USMC

Very nice truck


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Very nice truck



I agree, but I like the one sitting by the fence in the last photo better...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> I agree, but I like the one sitting by the fence in the last photo better...




X2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deckape

X3 Looks like a Studebaker ...... ??


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, hows the new truck and you getting along?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well.......?


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Well.......?



That's a deep subject...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess we're gonna have to send out a search and rescue party.


----------



## cruzn57

been visiting  the Dr again,
just don't feel  like being real social.
 sorry,

hope all of you have a great christmas and better new year!

in the back ground............
53 stude PU, must II front susp, 454 BBC twin turbo, 4L80e,
but doubt it will get completed, 

life is what you make of it, but some times it just sucks! 

take care!


----------



## havasu

Lee, thanks for the post. We hope you also have a Merry Christmas and hope and pray you start feeling better soon. Keep in touch when you can, because we do care!


----------



## oldognewtrick

We know you're going through some crap right now, but remember, you have friends here who care and wish you and your family well. Wishing you the best this holiday season, we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cruzn57

sorry, but the last 6 mos have just kicked my butt.
had surgery again  last week,   and this time was  really rough! 
was  in ICU shortly after, 
just tired of  fighting it,   sometimes  you just wanna give up, and admit defeat,
but not today, not yet, 
feeling some better,  and everyday is better than the day before,  sorry if I sound down  but  man,  I can see why some folks  are depressed.

have so many projects I want to finish, but walking to the garage is tiring,
I never thought at 65 yrs of age, I be so F'd up,

I'll say, enjoy your life when your young, cause being older SUCKS!

Thanks Tom, for not forgetting me,   I sometimes do not remember myself!

take care all !
Lee


----------



## Chris

Good to here from you Lee. Sorry things are going rough at the moment.


----------



## havasu

Dammit Lee, you better not give up your fight! You kick it's ***, you are too strong not to. I'm only 6 hours away. Do you want me to get some guys and go slap you silly? 

Seriously, you take care Lee. being down happens to everyone, just take it minute by minute, step by step. Baby steps if necessary!


----------



## oldognewtrick

A positive attitude is the best medicine. Hang in there and fight that bastard. If you need some moral support don't be afraid to let us know. It's a demon we all stand a chance to face some day and keep thinking you can get better. Cause we want to see some of those projects you have move forward.


----------



## cruzn57

But I still like ya! 

I don't have cancer, 
I have "yourallf'dupitis"
(your all f'd up itis)
mainly stomach problems....
not sure what the official name is, had  intestines partially removed, gall bladder removed,  and couple other "lets **** with him" things done,
cannot eat, as it either runs thru, or stops up , and either way causes severe pain.
doing pictures  every week, 
fun test was lay still for 2-3 hrs while they watch dye  travel thru me, 

gall bladder removal  about did me in,  they nicked my liver, and it bled, then leaked bile into my inside, causing major sickness.

so the pain threshold  was tested , and  it works!!!!!!

I feel better every day, but I have to go back in for further surgery,
to do what? I dunno,  
some of this was done in Mayo clinic. (PHX) and some here in local hosp.

they said do not lift anything heavy ,so wife has been assisting me  to pee!
( do you really believe that?)

I will get back to being my a$$hole self, but  won't be soon, 
I'll check in , and call everyone names , just so you know I didn't forget you!

Thanks
 Lee


----------



## havasu

OK Lee, I'm calling BS of having to have the wife lift your heavy ding a ling! Maybe you should get a lighter pair of forceps and magnifying glass to find that little winkie!

I thought your post was great. it sounds like things are on the mend. Now, you talk crap to us, and we will just dish it right back to ya!


----------



## oldognewtrick

cruzn57 said:


> I will get back to being my a$$hole self, but  won't be soon,



We wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> OK Lee, I'm calling BS of having to have the wife lift your heavy ding a ling! Maybe you should get a lighter pair of forceps and magnifying glass to find that little winkie!QUOTE]
> 
> And you know way to much about this subject...


----------



## Riff_Raff

cruzn57 said:


> But I still like ya!
> 
> 
> mainly stomach problems....
> not sure what the official name is, had  intestines partially removed, gall bladder removed,  and couple other "lets **** with him" things done,
> cannot eat, as it either runs thru, or stops up , and either way causes severe pain.
> 
> Thanks
> Lee



Try some potato starch in water.  



> The latest and probably most promising product I've found is unmodified (raw) potato starch (RPS). RPS is widely noted as containing 78% RS by weight. Bob's Red Mill sells potato starch for under 15 bucks for 5 pounds. There may be other suppliers, if so, make sure you are buying 'unmodified' potato starch. Potato Starch is often modified for industrial purposes?you don't want that!



http://freetheanimal.com/2013/04/resistant-assimilation-resistance.html

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/resistant-starch-your-questions-answered/#axzz3QkVE2Q5r


----------



## Barrie

cruzn57 said:


> But I still like ya!
> 
> I don't have cancer,
> I have "yourallf'dupitis"
> (your all f'd up itis)
> mainly stomach problems....
> not sure what the official name is, had  intestines partially removed, gall bladder removed,  and couple other "lets **** with him" things done,
> cannot eat, as it either runs thru, or stops up , and either way causes severe pain.
> doing pictures  every week,
> fun test was lay still for 2-3 hrs while they watch dye  travel thru me,
> 
> gall bladder removal  about did me in,  they nicked my liver, and it bled, then leaked bile into my inside, causing major sickness.
> 
> so the pain threshold  was tested , and  it works!!!!!!
> 
> I feel better every day, but I have to go back in for further surgery,
> to do what? I dunno,
> some of this was done in Mayo clinic. (PHX) and some here in local hosp.
> 
> they said do not lift anything heavy ,so wife has been assisting me  to pee!
> ( do you really believe that?)
> 
> I will get back to being my a$$hole self, but  won't be soon,
> I'll check in , and call everyone names , just so you know I didn't forget you!
> 
> Thanks
> Lee



Sorry to hear, I can relate to your health issues, I have had a few myself the last couple of years, having a heart cath Monday.


----------



## cruzn57

not sure if  seeing others are equally as screwed up as me makes it better?
but...........  talking  seems to bring it into grasp, and  see that many folks  do not live the "golden life"
today was not good for me,   had to take an oxycotin, as the pain was unbearable,   
odd , cause I haven't taken one in a while,  oh well, makes me sleep  good!

potato juice?   I  do like potato's, does that count?
currently, I'm on 1000 cal per day, was kinda hungry, but now, takes very little to fill me up. 
checked on couple of the cars ( hot rods) and all the batt's are dead.
 so tomorrow  after Dr appt, will put the charger  on one, then another, etc, etc,

ok, enough for today.
hope all are feeling better, and have a good day tomorrow,


----------



## oldognewtrick

Barrie said:


> Sorry to hear, I can relate to your health issues, I have had a few myself the last couple of years, having a heart cath Monday.



Sorry to hear Barrie, keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## havasu

Any catheters suck! [finger's crossed}


----------



## Riff_Raff

cruzn57 said:


> not sure if  seeing others are equally as screwed up as me makes it better?
> but...........  talking  seems to bring it into grasp, and  see that many folks  do not live the "golden life"
> today was not good for me,   had to take an oxycotin, as the pain was unbearable,
> odd , cause I haven't taken one in a while,  oh well, makes me sleep  good!
> 
> potato juice?   I  do like potato's, does that count?
> currently, I'm on 1000 cal per day, was kinda hungry, but now, takes very little to fill me up.
> checked on couple of the cars ( hot rods) and all the batt's are dead.
> so tomorrow  after Dr appt, will put the charger  on one, then another, etc, etc,
> 
> ok, enough for today.
> hope all are feeling better, and have a good day tomorrow,



Yep, raw potatoes or potato juice would do it too.  Keeps the lower GI fed and healthy.


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Sorry to hear Barrie, keeping you in our prayers.



Thanks Tom.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, how'd the heart cath turn out Barrie?


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, how'd the heart cath turn out Barrie?



I have 20% blockage in two arteries, treating it with medication. 

The Doc said I was better off than 75% of the people my age, considering my lifestyle of living every day like it's the last I guess I've done pretty well. LOL!


----------



## havasu

Hey Barrie, is a heart cath the same as an angiogram?


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Hey Barrie, is a heart cath the same as an angiogram?



Similar I think in that they thread a catheter into an artery, but in an angiogram they also inject a dye and then use ex-ray or CAT Scan to find blockage. In my case they already knew where the blockage was so they threaded a catheter in to determine how bad it was.


----------



## Chris

I'd rather have my back problems I think?


----------



## Barrie

Chris said:


> I'd rather have my back problems I think?



Both tend to stay with you for a long time.


----------



## Chris

True!

...........


----------



## cruzn57

never had  artery problems (that I know of)
but other problems are enough for me! 

meds  should be easier on you than surgery,

as long as your complaining, its all good,


----------



## Barrie

cruzn57 said:


> never had  artery problems (that I know of)
> but other problems are enough for me!
> 
> meds  should be easier on you than surgery,
> 
> as long as your complaining, its all good,



All's good, Doc's feel meds should take care of it.


----------

